# Craftsman Router Manual 315.17492



## dchcprof (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi:

Now that I have reached retirement, I want to get back to woodworking. I am digging out my OLD router and I have lost or misplaced the manual that goes along with it. 

I would like to download a pdf file of this manual if anyone can direct me to the appropriate link.

Appreciate any direction.

Dennis


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Dennis

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This maybe the one you need
http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/11813-sears-craftsman-model-315-174921-a.html
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...247/0740000?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=31517492
=========



dchcprof said:


> Hi:
> 
> Now that I have reached retirement, I want to get back to woodworking. I am digging out my OLD router and I have lost or misplaced the manual that goes along with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCaptain (Aug 3, 2010)

I just uploaded a recent scan of the photocopy manual I got with my used 315.17492.

I can't add the url link but it is in the new power tool manual section of the site.

I also have the manual for the matching table. I scanned in that one but can't find the file as of now.


----------

